# 100%CPU Auslastung unter Knoppix mit meinem Laptop



## Mythos007 (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

ich habe vor Kurzem Knoppix ausprobiert und es 
funktioniert soweit auch alles prima, jedoch nutze 
ich Knoppix auf einem Laptop und dort sieht es 
so aus, als ob ich während Knoppix läuft immer eine 
100% Cpu Auslastung habe obwohl ich eigentlich 
kein Programm oder ähnliches geöffnet habe... 

Da ich leider ein völliger Linux Anfänger bin ist 
mir allerdings nicht bekannt, wie ich die Systemprozesse 
die gerade im Hintergrund laufen mir anzeigen kann 
denn so könnte ich ja nachschauen ob oder welcher 
Prozess diese enorme CPU last verursacht... 

aber das ist eigentlich gar nicht mein Hauptanliegen 
mich stört einfach nur, dass mein Lüfter vom Notebook 
der eigentlich nur sporadisch aktiviert wird unter Knoppix 
permanent auf voller Leistung arbeitet und dies stört 
beim Arbeiten doch gewaltig...  

Also nun meine Frage... gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem 
Notebook und mir wieder ein bisschen Ruhe zu gönnen 
und diesen ewigen Lüfterstress zu mindern? 

Wenn ja wäre ich für einen Lösungsvorschlag sehr 
dankbar... in diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer M.


----------



## melmager (8. Januar 2004)

Also 100% Cpuauslastung ist nicht normal 

Der speicher wird allerdings zu 100% genutzt

gib doch mal >top ein und lass uns mal wissen welches programm deine CPU
quält


----------

